# Need some opinions / help



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

So I have the 2014 Tungsten color Cruze. I love the color and have been battling with IF and what exterior accents I could do if any. I'm torn between leaving her as a Sleeper type setup. If I were to do anything.. minor vinyl/plasti-dip .. what would work with Tungsten as Black seems to be a little too off with the color. White possibly but gets dirty.. I'm leaning towards just doing some performance mods and leaving her as is. Don't need any "unwanted" attention and being a sleeper is nice sometimes. I saw some pit stripes which I thought 2 small white ones by the front panel.. dunno. I can mock up what that would look like if anyone wants to see/comment on it.


Any thoughts/comments would be greatly appreciated. Just to add.. I'm not looking to make it a racing machine.. I just wanted to add a little flair .. make it stand out. The color is not common so that helps.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

wow all the views and not one recommendation.. haha I guess the color is too hard to match. black it will be if I do anything I guess.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

You're right in that black wouldn't look to great with it match-wise...I would either leave it as is or go to a vibrant color (white included)...Either white or a neon green/orange. The vibrancy and outlandishness could go well with the Tungsten. That's MY opinion.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

You could also go an extra mile (time and money wise) and get a color matched paint and use that to do any touch ups. It'd be more expensive and permanent but it'd match.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I had to think about it. Color matching would be my first move, but if you're specifically looking for another color what about a metallic silver?


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

The metallic could work.. I was also thinking maybe some white. I don't hate the way it looks now and was curious as to if anyone had done this or had thoughts as I usually lack imagination on my own vehicle (dunno why) but can put things together for other vehicles lol. The likely option is that I will probably leave it be exterior wise and just do my intake work for now. I would get the Trifecta tune but I don't want to void my warranty hehe. So that will be some time out.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I was thinking possibly white like Viridian has on his blue cruze. He has the 2 pit stripes.. I might change it up. I'll do a mock up and see what you think. I'm torn as to if it is worth it on mine or not.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Here are some samples.. Yay or Nay to either..


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I almost did the first picture to my Cruze on the passenger fender. I think the stripes need to be wider though.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Sanjay Collins said:


> I almost did the first picture to my Cruze on the passenger fender. I think the stripes need to be wider though.



What was the reason you went against it?


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I just procrastinated too much, and now I can't since the car's gone. Mine was silver and I was actually thinking of doing two wider blue ones then putting two black ones over those to make borders. Wanted to slant them too like a GS.

http://www.4disneykids.com/images/2...1-10 - Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport (3).JPG

So basically in this picture the grey would be blue and the white would be black.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Sanjay Collins said:


> I just procrastinated too much, and now I can't since the car's gone. Mine was silver and I was actually thinking of doing two wider blue ones then putting two black ones over those to make borders. Wanted to slant them too like a GS.
> 
> http://www.4disneykids.com/images/2...1-10 - Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport (3).JPG
> 
> ...




Ok I get ya... I think a little more angel in my photo and wider I agree. I am partial to the 2nd one with the one wider stripe and a small space then thin one.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I like that for racing stripes too instead of dual stripes. Offset on one side of the car and one stripe smaller than the other.

http://oi56.tinypic.com/4jnq87.jpg


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Here is a slightly updated look with a wider main stripe.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Well my wife is against it so that means that I will either leave it be or do it when she is not around.. haha. With the K&N SRI are any of you removing the resonator or does it not matter. I have seen on the videos that you can clearly hear the turbo.. but they don't show or specify if the res was removed. I would like to leave it be.. but just curious.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

If you have the K&N SRI (same I had) then the resonator/stock intake piping doesn't do anything anymore. I removed it all just to shed weight. All the noises you hear are now coming from just the cone filter itself. As it sucks in air and the recirculating BPV blows it back in on decel.

This is the resonator:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...-intake-resonator-img_20140523_105826_680.jpg

Should be directly underneath the cone filter, and there is a bunch of misc piping going down behind the bumper.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Sanjay Collins said:


> If you have the K&N SRI (same I had) then the resonator/stock intake piping doesn't do anything anymore. I removed it all just to shed weight. All the noises you hear are now coming from just the cone filter itself. As it sucks in air and the recirculating BPV blows it back in on decel.
> 
> This is the resonator:
> 
> ...



Good deal.. I saw how to remove the res out with the pins .. that looks simple enough.. as for the res.. I had seen some videos where just the res was out and it sounded awful.. (stock intake still in place). I don't want that haha.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

People buy a drop-in filter and remove the resonator so they can get some sound without buying a full intake.

As for removing the resonator, yeah it's super easy. The rest is easy too once you can get to it.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll give it a shot.. I found a promo code for the K&N SRI with recharge kit.. $219 shipped to the door. Now I just have to manage to sneak that to the house...


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Haha, I know how that is. I had my Lancer intake shipped to my work and put it on on my lunch so the woman wouldn't find out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sanjay Collins said:


> Haha, I know how that is. I had my Lancer intake shipped to my work and put it on on my lunch so the woman wouldn't find out.


Lol the joys of being lonely, er I mean single! 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

merc6 said:


> lol the joys of being lonely, er i mean single!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ifail 5s


Never, LOL!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I also like the off centered stripe on that charger and also on the dart 











Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I also like the off centered stripe on that charger and also on the dart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sick looking. I like those stripes better than the dual wide stripes.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Sanjay Collins said:


> Haha, I know how that is. I had my Lancer intake shipped to my work and put it on on my lunch so the woman wouldn't find out.



I was thinking of doing the same exact thing. But then she started talking about the kids needing school clothes and sneakers so I have to back burner it for a month..gah..priorities.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I don't have those responsibilities yet. And I don't want them until my pulley, header, tune and exhaust are done here shortly, haha.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I did it backwards lol. A lot harder but I will get there just a bit longer and some minor arguing haha. Even with dyno proof I don't think she would believe me that the performance gain is beneficial lol. To her it is all just vrooom vrooom.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

The vroom vroom is the best part!


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Shhhhh I know..but she doesn't know I know


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

They never do, hahaha. Now I have to keep the rpms down so she can't tell. I was going to try and do my axel back too but I figured that's pushing it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sanjay Collins said:


> They never do, hahaha. Now I have to keep the rpms down so she can't tell. I was going to try and do my axel back too but I figured that's pushing it.


You must have a full out CAI. There is no concealing a short ram. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> You must have a full out CAI. There is no concealing a short ram.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I'm guessing she doesn't ever get to see or go near under the hood lol. Or you are right..hehe


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

It is an SRI and no, she doesn't get to go near the front of the car, haha.

http://flic.kr/p/o8ERnU

No hiding that.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Well after some smooth operator work.. the wife is onboard for the intake. So after getting the kids their school stuff... it is time to pay the piper and get that bad boy shipped.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome! Nice work. All I did was swap out the filter for a dry filter when I installed mine.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Sanjay Collins said:


> Awesome! Nice work. All I did was swap out the filter for a dry filter when I installed mine.


Any reason for the dry vs the wet they give you?


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't like the oiled ones, especially K&N's. I had a lot of oil build up in my intake tubes in my other cars I ran K&N systems in so I just bypassed it from the get go.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Ahh ok. I had always used the oiled and hadn't run into any problems but I know it is a possibility... especially on cleaning and reapplying.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I just order Injen filters every time I buy an intake now, lol. Except this latest one, came with a dry filter.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I have actually never bought anything Injen. Not because I have anything against them.. I just never really read up about them or tried it. Used to K&N as I guess a lot of people are..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sanjay Collins said:


> It is an SRI and no, she doesn't get to go near the front of the car, haha.
> 
> http://flic.kr/p/o8ERnU
> 
> No hiding that.



Couldn't see the sri in the sig on the AG app. You can totally hide it if you paint(not dip) it black.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

It's okay. I'll just wait until I'm in the green or order it, wait a week, then be like I just installed it >

I'm getting my exhaust in August or September, so I'll have to do that plan after, haha.

http://www.semotors.com/product_ima...-se-gt-s2-jdm-axleback-exhaust-install-2-.jpg


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

No Dual Exhaust in the future? Well that would also require some other mods hehe. Correction Dual Exit Exhaust


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't like dual exhaust, looks bad and sounds bad to me. I had a custom built single exit exhaust on my NSRT4 and RX-8 back in the day, it's just the way I like it. Only dual I've had was my Monte Carlo SS.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like the balanced look of duals. Duals can't sound horrible if they are done right. I don't mean run true dials from front but it depends on the angle, size of pipes and if you have resonators on both tipped sides. I'm debating on what route I'm taking with the Cruze. I want the RS bumper but also want a diffuser rear end but this bumper is already tore up from a hit and run. Seeing that I won't be shooting for a larger turbo, I also played with the idea of running duals similar to the Camaro corvette where the outside tips are resonated and inside butterfly ones are not. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I like offset stuff is probably why I prefer single. I wanted to get the RS rear bumper but it was going to be around $1,000 including paint, so I tossed that thought aside really quick.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

On my Contour SVT I wanted to run the dual exhaust out the sides encased by a flush silver ring by the rear quarter panel.. maybe like 6-8 inches from the rear tire.. but I was afraid that through the panel it would cause damage and wasn't sure on the legality of it...hehe


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

That would've been crazy looking, haha. I loved the SVT Contours and Focus', almost bought them both back in the day.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I ended up gutting the cat instead and left it as is.. shortly after I started getting oil in my plug so it was time to let her go.. hehe


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sanjay Collins said:


> That would've been crazy looking, haha. I loved the SVT Contours and Focus', almost bought them both back in the day.


I kinda liked them and the sho [email protected]$$ of that time as well. Looking back I'm kinda glad I didn't have that experience under my belt. 



Sanjay Collins said:


> I like offset stuff is probably why I prefer single. I wanted to get the RS rear bumper but it was going to be around $1,000 including paint, so I tossed that thought aside really quick.


All the shops are charging me $1k for a non RS bumper so I said why not.

Some cars look weird w/o duals like the Subaru Legacy and Mazdaspeeding ticket 6



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a shame. It's been the same way with my luck, every car I wanted to keep had problems and I had to get rid of them, except the Cruze.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I kinda liked them and the sho [email protected]$$ of that time as well. Looking back I'm kinda glad I didn't have that experience under my belt.
> 
> 
> All the shops are charging me $1k for a non RS bumper so I said why not.
> ...


Haha, yeah the MS6 would for sure. That's why I like the '04 5.7 LS1 GTO's with their single exhaust. My best friend has the '06 LS2 and it makes him mad every time I tell him the 5.7 looks better. I love to tease him. His SLP long tubes and SLP dual exhaust sound good though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sanjay Collins said:


> Haha, yeah the MS6 would for sure. That's why I like the '04 5.7 LS1 GTO's with their single exhaust. My best friend has the '06 LS2 and it makes him mad every time I tell him the 5.7 looks better. I love to tease him. His SLP long tubes and SLP dual exhaust sound good though.


If we would have held on longer, we could have had our version of the vauxhall vxr 500. There was this one guy at the track with the 5.7 and I could never line up with him when I had my Marauder. Once I went back next year with the Legacy I never saw him again. 



phpsteve said:


> wow all the views and not one recommendation.. haha I guess the color is too hard to match. black it will be if I do anything I guess.


You ever get an idea of what you plan on doing while this thread goes in multiple directions?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> If we would have held on longer, we could have had our version of the vauxhall vxr 500. There was this one guy at the track with the 5.7 and I could never line up with him when I had my Marauder. Once I went back next year with the Legacy I never saw him again.
> 
> 
> You ever get an idea of what you plan on doing while this thread goes in multiple directions?
> ...



Sorry about that.. 

I'm going to probably do the following for now:

* Dip the rims - Probably gunmetal or close.. black won't cut it against Tungsten
* K&N SRI
* Res Removal
* blizzak tires for the winter. For some reason I just don't trust the stock tires unless someone has an opinion on them.

That will be about it for this year.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I would have liked to do the Trifecta but I bow to the warranty.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I never had any problem with warranty work on my Cruze. I had the Forge BPV, custom charge pipes, intake, ported manifold, trifecta tune, downpipe, midpipe, Borla exhaust, 42lb injectors and a stage 1 clutch, and my dealership didn't care at all, haha. Maybe I was lucky. But my Mitsu dealership doesn't are about what I do to my Lancer either, so who knows.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

yeah with my luck they would strap me down and brand me.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol, that's terrible.


----------

